

The Dangerous Psychology of Factory Farming - technostx
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/08/the-dangerous-psychology-of-factory-farming/244063/

======
siavosh
On a related note, I think the argument has a strong correlation to the
concept of any corporate entity. Replace cow, with employee; replace land with
social impact. In both scenarios, people become more and more detached from
the actual impact and consequences of their work. A corporate employee, or
more commonly the executive layer, is charged with maximizing a single number:
increase the sales, increase the share price, increase the page views. Where
this leads, I'm not quite sure.

~~~
freshhawk
I know it's experimentally proven that people are more likely to cheat/steal
the more levels of abstraction there are between the things being
gained/stolen and money.

I don't find what you're saying hard to believe at all, seems like the same or
at least very similar behaviour.

